
New Net Neutrality Rules Rejected By House of Representatives - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/04/08/net-neutrality-stalls-in-house/
======
rapcal
If you want to have a look, had just posted the Huffington Post article here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2425997>

Same info, though.

